# Welche Teichfolie - Material und Stärke?



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

der eigene Teich läuft hervorragend und es gibt keine Probleme mit der normalen schwarzen Teichfolie. Nun plant mein Neffe einen relativ großen Teich und es stellt sich die Frage nach der besten, langlebigsten Teichfolie. Wer kann mir da einen guten Rat geben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

hallo bernd
das ist gar nicht einfach zu beantworten. zum einen ist es die frage des preises. von pvc pber epdm bis kautschuk sind schon einige euro unterschied. zum zweiten die frage, soll es ein stück werden (grosser teich ist relativ) oder klebt oder schweisst er oder andere die folie, die langlebigkeit von folie ist ein weiterer punkt. 
also vielleicht sagst du erst mal wie gross relativ ist und was genau er sich auch preislich vorstellt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich schätze mal etwas grob: 10 m lang, 6 Meter breit, tiefste Stelle ca. 2 m, mehrere Bepflanzungsebenen.

Der Preis spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, es soll qualitativ hochwertig sein und nicht nach ein paar Jahren wieder von vorne angefangen werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bernd,

Schau mal bei Naturagart vorbei...
Dort kannst du deinen Wunschteich buddeln und anschließend nach Anleitung vermessen. Die gemessenen Werte schickst du dort hin und bekommst eine zugeschnittene und verklebte, passgenaue Folie wieder.

Ich werde nach diesem Prinzip meinen Teich in den nächsten sieben Wochen so verwirklichen. Kann also momentan nur sagen, wie es laufen soll!!!
Da kost der Quadratmeter so knapp 8 Euro...

MfG Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stephan,

danke für den Hinweis. Aber die Beschaffung ist nicht unser Problem, wir möchten nur wissen, was derzeit Stand der Technik bei Teichfolien ist. Es interessieren vor allem Qualitätsunterschiede und erst danach auch eventuell der Preis. Es sei denn, dass da wirklich Welten zwischen den Folienpreisen liegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bernd...

guckst du mal hier...


www.pk-aquaservices.de

die haben unsere Folie auch verlegt... zwar etwas teurer... aber kommt ausmessen... Angebot machen... usw... und das wichtigste...

SUPER Arbeit... wirklich...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

hallo,

ich würde in jedem fall zu einer kautschukfolie tendieren, die gibt es mittlerweile auch zu vernünftigen preisen

schau mal hier nach

www.meinschoenerteich.de

gruss eisbaer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bernd,

vor kurzer Zeit stand ich auch vor dem Problem. Habe allerdings einen Teich 2,5x4x1m. Ich habe zu Kautschuk tendiert, da es am langlebigsten sei, wie man ja überall lesen kann.

Mein Teichbauer sagte mir, dass Kautschukfolie etwas übertrieben ist und die Unterschiede in der Praxis unbedeutend seien. Er hat mir duplierte PVC Folie empfohlen, weil durch die Doppelschicht keine Porigkeit auftreten würde. Die Dicke würde ich mit mind. 1,0 mm, besser noch 1,2 mm wählen.

Wenn ein solch großer Teich wie der Deines Neffen später mal leckt, ist es natürlich für das Gefühl besser, wenn man sich für die beste Variante entschieden hat. Sonst ist man immer geneigt, dem Material die Schuld zu geben. Also das beste ist wahrscheinlich Kautschuk.

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank, damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bernd,

am Folienmaterial hat sich meines Wissens in den letzten Jahren nicht grossartig etwas getan. Bei PVC ist mittlerweile Standard (natürlich gibt es auch billige Ramschware, die aus Resten recycled wurde und bei der selbst der Verkäufer nicht weiss, was drin ist), dass Neuware angeboten wird, im Sandwichverfahren werden zwei Lagen miteinander verschweisst, so dass nie ganz zu vermeidende Materialschwankungen (bedingt durch unzureichende Vermischung) nicht gleich in einem Leck enden. Man hat auch einen guten Kompromiss gefunden zwischen UV- und Frostbeständigkeit, so dass eine einigermassen vernünftig verlegte PVC-Folie locker 20 Jahre ++ halten sollte.  Von PE würde ich eher abraten, da es zwar nahezu beliebig grosse Bahnenbreiten zu günstigen Preisen gibt, aber ein nachträgliches Kleben ist immer noch schwierig - und kaum jemand wird eine Garantie auf Dichtheit geben. Allerdings muss man zugeben, dass PE bei der Entsorgung die mit umweltfreundlichste Alternative darstellt.

Bleibt als verbreitete Alternative Kautschuk: Hört sich prima an, ist ja so "natürlich". Dabei wird verkannt, dass heute keine Kautschukfolie mehr aus Naturkautschuk hergestellt wird - wäre unbezahlbar. Also gibt es sowohl teuren als auch billigen Kautschuk. Letzterer (Butylkautschuk) ist jedenfalls nicht besser als PVC (aber nennenswert teurer), man erkennt ihn daran, dass er sich mit Alkohol oder Benzin anlösen lässt.

In eine ähnliche Richtung wie Kautschuk geht wohl die Xavan (R) Teichfolie von DuPont: Mehrlagiges Polypropylen-Geflecht ist leicht, flexibel und reissfest (wurzelstabil). Man hört nur so wenig davon... Es wird sich lohnen, einmal in diese Richtung weiter zu recherchieren.

Wenn wir bei den beiden obigen "klassischen" Materialien bleiben, sehe ich die grossen Vorteile der teureren Kautschukfolie noch nicht. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme, bei einigermassen warmem Wetter auch riesige Flächen (bis 640 m²) PVC-Folie mit nur wenigen Erwachsenen auszubringen. Ob man 1,0 bis 1,5 mm hochwertige PVC-Folie (übrigens empfiehlt selbst der B.U.N.D. PVC-Folie, sie kann also sooo umweltschädlich nicht - mehr - sein) nimmt, ist wohl eher Geschmacksfrage.

Wenn es nicht auf den letzten Euro ankommt: Ich persönlich halte es für sehr sinnvoll (und eigentlich für wichtiger als die Frage, ob man nun PVC oder Kautschuk nimmt), unter die Folie wirklich dickes (ab 900 Gramm)  Teichvlies zu verlegen. Auf die Folie verlegt man Vlies vor allem in Risikolagen (Vandalismus...). Ich hatte jetzt mehrfach Gelegenheit, sog. Geotextil als Alternative zu prüfen: Wer solches empfiehlt, hat wirklich die beiden Materialien noch nicht miteinander verglichen. Ich habe noch kein explizites Geotextil gesehen, das nicht schon bei Lieferung hart und verdichtet gewesen wäre - ein Zustand, den Teichvlies erst durch den Wasserdruck erreichen soll. Es muss nicht unbedingt das von mir verwendete und empfohlene NG-Vlies sein, es gibt auch günstigere Varianten mit höherem Gewicht/m². Ich kann nur sagen: Das NG-Produkt taugt etwas.  Die Sache mit dem Vlies ist aber zugegeben eine emotionsträchtige Angelegenheit und stark durch persönliche Erfahrungen geprägt. Da solltest Du alle Empfehlungen (natürlich auch die meine) mit Vorsicht geniessen und Dir zur eigenen Meinungsbildung Materialproben beschaffen.

Bei weiteren Fragen: Jederzeit gerne.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

*Xavan*

Guten Morgen miteinander
Hab seit ca. 1 Monat meinen neuen Schwimmteich fertig. Weil in der Schweiz die üblichen Folien wie PVC u. EPDM beinahe unbezahlbar sind, hab ich mich für Xavan entschieden.
Der grosse Vorteil war vorallem beim Verlegen. Dank dem geringen Gewicht (nur ca. 160 kg), konnten wir die 300 m2 (am Stück) mühelos zu dritt verlegen. Ausserdem ist die Folie sehr flexibel. 
Im Schwimmbereich haben wir eine grüne, 1mm PVC-Folie eingebracht => mit dieser hatten wir, durch das hohe Gewicht, weitl mehr Mühe. 

Also weiterhin einen sonnigen Tag.
Florian aus der Schweiz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

herzlichen Dank für diese ausführliche Stellungnahme . Nun kann ich wenigstens eine Empfehlung geben. Ich werde den Teichbau fotografisch festhalten und später auch hier darüber berichten.

Auch allen Anderen nochmals vielen Dank für ihre Beiträge.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

hallo bernd,

auch ich kann nur epdm - empfehlen - uv beständig, dehnbar. klebbar,leicht zu verlegen und anschmiegend wären die vorteile aus meiner sicht und erfahrung.

bitte auf qualität achten - firestone ist wohl die marke mit den besten referenzen - da ich einen guten händler pers. kenne kann ich dir gerne behilflich sein - sag mir bei bedarf deinen besten ermittelten preis und ich frage nach ob ich noch was gutes für dich erreichen kann (folienstärke 1,14mm) 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das alles ist ja ein etwas schwieriges Thema. Wie sieht es denn im wirklichen Leben aus (und ich nehme mich da selbst nicht wirklich aus) ? 

Man entscheidet sich mehr oder minder zufällig und nach sehr subjektiven Kriterien (Preis, Umweltverträglichkeit, Sicherheit...) für irgend ein Material. Denn handfeste, nachprüfbare Kriterien sind schwer zu finden bei einem Material, dass da neu, glatt und verarbeitungsbereit auf den Rollen hängt. Wie es weitergeht, hängt wiederum ausschliesslich von den persönlichen Erfahrungen ab: Bekommt man die Folie sauber verlegt, hat keinen Ärger damit, dass man ein Stück anflicken muss, der Teich hält das Wasser und die Falten sind (eher zufällig) so geschickt verlegt, dass sie nicht auffallen, wird man auch beim nächsten Fall (wenn es denn dazu kommt) zu dieser Ware greifen und sie in der Zwischenzeit schon einmal weiterempfehlen. Dass man über Frost- und Lichtbeständigkeit sowie Wurzelfestigkeit noch gar nichts sagen kann (wer weiss denn schon, wie die Wurzelfestigkeit geprüft wird ??) - macht ja nix. Viel schlimmer ist, wenn durch eigenes Unvermögen Fehler bei der Verlegung gemacht werden: Ungeeignete Teichform und unglückliches Profil, Folienbedarf zu knapp berechnet, Verlegung bei kaltem Wetter vorgenommen, Falten nicht vernünftig gelegt, Folie perforiert - wir haben sogar schon einmal ein Messer unter der ausgelegten Folie gefunden ! Dann ist natürlich die Folie mies, auch wenn man das sooo deutlich nicht zu erkennen gibt. Und so bilden sich dann Meinungen, die munter im Web kursieren. Also: Vorsicht bei allen Empfehlungen, die man so liest !

Es gibt nur wenige harte Fakten: PE ist extrem glatt und nicht anlösbar: Klar, dass es da beim Kleben Probleme gibt. Verschweissen ist begrenzt möglich, aber schwieriger und unzuverlässiger als bei anderen Materialien. PVC hat sich einen schlechten Ruf bei der Entsorgung erworben als Dioxinschleuder. Heutige Rezepturen emittieren bei korrekter Entsorgung (Verbrennung bei hohen Temperaturen) offenbar kein Dioxin mehr. Dennoch steht PVC bei vielen Unternehmen (auch bei uns) auf der grauen Liste, will heissen, soll in Zukunft ganz aus der Produktion herausgenommen werden. Butyl-Kautschuk ist erheblich teurer als PVC und PE, weist aber bei korrekter Verlegung keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber PVC auf. Die höhere Dehnfähigkeit ist meines Wissens unbelegt - ausserdem sollte eine Dehnung der Folie (in verlegtem Zustand) sowieso unter allen Umständen vermieden werden. Man darf die Folie nicht dehnen, nur, weil sie im Moment hält ! EPDM ist leicht auch unter widrigen Umständen zu verlegen und ausgesprochen widerstandsfähig. Letzteres ist PVC allerdings auch, eine garantierte UV-Beständigkeit von ca. 3000 Stunden sollte locker für Massnahmen ausreichen, damit das Licht lange vor diesem Zeitpunkt keinen Angriffspunkt mehr findet. Und nur für den Akt des Verlegens so viel Geld mehr ausgeben ?? Xavan, wie gesagt, macht nach allem, was ich gehört habe, einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich hatte zuerst Bedenken wegen der Verklebung der Bahnen mit Tape - das ist aber seit einer Diskussion hier im Forum mit einem DuPont Mitarbeiter ausgeräumt. Man hört allerdings recht wenig davon, so dass für mich z.B. die Preisfrage undurchsichtig bleibt.

Bleibt allgemein die bereits oben erwähnte *Empfehlung, die Folie erst nach der Fertigstellung der Grube zu bestellen*: So bleiben einem böse und arbeitsaufwändige Überraschungen erspart. Gemessen wird, indem man ein Bandmass in der Grube auslegt: Grösste Länge mal grösste Breite reicht, wenn man eine rechteckige Folie bestellt. Will man Folie nach Mass, muss man die Breite im Raster der Bahnen (alle 1,95 Meter) abgreifen. Rechteckig geschnittene Ware ist zwar pro Quadratmeter billiger als eine Massanfertigung, man kommt jedoch bei letzterer möglicherweise immer noch günstiger weg, wenn man an die geringere Zahl an Quadratmetern denkt. Da hilft nur: Beide Varianten ausmessen und Kostenvoranschläge vergleichen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Tsss, da war Jürgen zwischenzeitlich schneller - und so haben wir zwei Meinungen zu EPDM. Wie gesagt, ist sicher leicht erklärbar aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Vielleicht doch einmal Infos über Xavan einholen, auch ich wäre sehr an weiteren Erfahrungsberichten interessiert...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

zu diesem Thema wollte ich auch nur noch mal eben das schreiben, was ich gerade auch schon zu einem anderen Thema geschrieben habe,

Ein Verwandter von mir hat vor ca. 13 - 17 Jahren 1,5mm PVC-Folie für seinen Teich verwandt. Obwohl die Folie zum Teil direkt der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, sind keine Verschleißerscheinungen erkennbar.

Meine Bitte tendiert daher in die Richtung, dass sich doch mal jemand melden sollte, der schon mal negative Erfahrungen mit irgendeiner Folie aufgrund der UV-Einstrahlung gemacht hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Na ja, es wird nicht ganz einfach sein, Schäden an der Folie der Ursache UV-Einstrahlung zuzuweisen.

Qualitativ hochwertiges PVC verträgt ca. 3000 Sonnenstunden. Es könnten auch noch erheblich mehr sein, aber dann wird die Frostbeständigkeit unbefriedigend. Wenn ich einmal durchschnittlich (sommers wie winters) 2 Sonnenstunden pro Tag rechne, komme ich auf ca. vier Jahre. Gehen wir kein Risiko ein und sagen zwei bis drei Jahre: In dieser Zeit sollte jeder seine Folie so schützen können, dass kein Risiko mehr besteht. 

Wenn aber ein Schaden entsteht, so durch Versprödung des Materials: Es wird porös, bekommt feine Risse und wird brüchig. Die meisten, die damit zu tun haben, werden sagen "Folie gerissen" "bei der Reinigung beschädigt" oder irgend welche vordergründigen externen Ursachen nennen. 13 bis 17 Jahre wären vor diesem Hintergrund kein aussergewöhnlicher Wert - ich würde es mir aber vermutlich verkneifen, die Folie erneut zu verwenden (in der Hoffnung, dass sie noch einmal 17 Jahre hält).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Moin.

2h durchschnittlich pro Tag; oller Pessimist  

O.K. Freiburg mag nicht exemplarisch sein, bringt es aber auf ~1800h pro Jahr.
Dürfte allerdings auch lang genug Zeit bleiben für einen bewuchs zu sorgen.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Na ja, 

wollte nicht gleich mit unseren Zahlen der Sonnenstunden die Leute in Deutschland frustrieren  8) .  Aber auch da fragt sich wieder, was nun eigentlich eine Sonnenstunde ist: 200 lux gilt wohl als Schwellenwert für "Tag" - unser Maximalwert lag in diesem Jahr bei 132 klux (vergangenes Jahr 129 klux). Keine Ahnung, was da für Folie überhaupt "zählt".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

